# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  آموزش جاوا

## peyman5959

*کتابی که براتون لینکشو می گذارم آموزش برنامه نویس جاوا می باشد که این کتاب فارسی بوده و راهنمای بسیار خوبی برای یادگیری جاوا هست.حتما دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید.
*

*لینک دانلود :* * آموزش جاوا*

----------


## reza-n

> *کتابی که براتون لینکشو می گذارم آموزش برنامه نویس جاوا می باشد که این کتاب فارسی بوده و راهنمای بسیار خوبی برای یادگیری جاوا هست.حتما دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید.*
> 
> 
> *لینک دانلود :* * آموزش جاوا*


 سلام
من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم.متاسفانه یا هرچیز دیگه با کتاب جاوای قلزم شروع کردم(همون کتاب سبزه-از قدیم داشتمش).توی این کتاب همه مثالها با پکیجsimpleIO هست.
2 هفته است بالا و پایین کردم نتونستم این پکیج رو به به برنامه توی netbeans اضافه کنم.اون آدرسی که توی کتاب نوشته دیگه فعال نیست.یکسریفایل کلاس هم دانلود کردم.اونهارو تبدیل به jarهم کردم جواب نداد
دوستان اگه میتونید کمک کنید. اگه simpleIO رو دارید لطفا برام ایمیل کنید
nazemi.reza@yahoo.com

----------


## همایون افشاری

می تونی اسم یکی از کلاس های مورد استفاده، از package رو سرچ کنی. با این روش شاید بتونی jar فایل مناسب رو پیدا کنی.

----------


## afshin_12

اینها هم چند نمونه فصل از کتابهای برنامه نویسی جاوا مهندس صدیقی هست که در قالب فایل پی دی اف PDF روی وب سایت شرکت اطلس سافت هست
http://www.atlassoft.ir/files/Core_J...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.atlassoft.ir/files/Java_W...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.atlassoft.ir/files/J2EE_O...mming_Demo.pdf

----------


## fatemeh-r

سلام و خسته نباشید به همگی

آموزش جاوا SE (از پایه) رو توی لینک زیر دارم هر ماه میزارم.  بد نیست یه سری بهش بزنید.

http://www.rasekhoon.net/article/sho...ans-(IDE)-(1)/

----------


## reza398

سلام دوستان
من میخوام به عنوان مقدمه یادگیری اندروید ، جاوا رو یاد بگیرم . زمینه برنامه نویسی C++‎ رو دارم . میدونم که برای اندروید باید J2SE رو یاد بگیرم . از چه کتابی باید استفاده کنم که بی مورد وقتم رو تلف نکنه و به عنوان مقدمه اندروید هم کامل باشه ؟ ممنون .

----------

